# Mafia 2 Demo Benchmark Results Thread



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 10, 2010)

Post a pic of your benchmark results.  If they include Physx make sure you write that in your post.  For example:

GTX480, Max settings + Physx High 
GTX480, Max settings + Physx Medium
GTX480, Max settings + Physx Off
GTX470, Max settings (assumed) + Physx off <--not sure if SLI or not.
5870, Max settings = Physx Off
5970, Max settings + Physx Off

*IQ Comparison:*
Someone else made this:


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2010)

here is my run with my custom setting ^^






(Yes ino that my Dual-Core ain't the strongest and i may get better score with a Quad-Core but i don't have a Quad-Core )


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 10, 2010)

Someone else made those screenshots.  I assume it was from the youtube video.  Anyway post up your benchmark results.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 10, 2010)

Shit...1116 MB for the demo on Steam....with my slow connection it will take hours.....


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 10, 2010)

i played the demo and was hooked to the seat, its fricking badass the shooting mechanics and driving are super fixed from the first one, and the consoles look like poop! pc for the win, already purchased this awhile back now im even more excited to play it, awesome game


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2010)

d/ling now.  15 minutes to go.  Be back with bench results shortly.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 10, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i played the demo and was hooked to the seat, its fricking badass the shooting mechanics and driving are super fixed from the first one, and the consoles look like poop! pc for the win, already purchased this awhile back now im even more excited to play it, awesome game



Really really interesting Systems Specs you got there...

Found this at xtremeoverclocking....about a time patch for Mafia II on Steam...????? http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=3753812


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah thats my dekstop im currently playing it on my laptop which is a asus g73 this is the benchmark it says its not optimal but this laptop is a beast, its holds the game at about 30-40fps at the res ANTI AA at 16X everything maxed, its a beast. heres my screenshot.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 10, 2010)

GTX 480 Max settings....but, with 259.31 drivers PhysX is set to auto, I assume that is ON (and the CPU option is OFF)


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 10, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> here is my run with my custom setting ^^
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37407&d=1281478116
> 
> (Yes ino that my Dual-Core ain't the strongest and i may get better score with a Quad-Core but i don't have a Quad-Core )



yeah bro that 460 is getting bottlenecked bad, my laptops mobility 5870 is giving it a run for its money which is shouldnt, lol


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is mine.  1920x1080, everything cranked but Physx is off.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow.

Is this a TWIMTBP game?  

The 5970 is 11/200/101 with max settings at 1920x1080 and physx off

The GTX 480 is 3/125/60 with max settings at 1650x1080 and physx off
The GTX 480 is 2.6/66/11 with max settings at 1650x1080 physx high.

WTF!!

A £400 gfx card (GTX480) should be able to play this with physx at that res with good framerates.  For it to be showing the framerates it is, is a disgrace.  Not to the card but to the coders.  The GTX 480 should easily handle this game.  

Bad bad bad karma to the coders.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 10, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Here is mine.  1920x1080, everything cranked but Physx is off.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Mafia 2 bench 1.jpg



interesting so the game seems to benefit significantly from a quad core


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2010)

This is with all cranked and Phsyx set to medium.  A *serious* performance hit.


----------



## Psychoholic (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's mine, 1920X1200 global settings set to high.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine with everything on high (no physX)


----------



## KingPing (Aug 11, 2010)

All graphics max out at 1440x900 res.

<------  ATI 5850 + Nvidia 9800GT

PhysX OFF     average  74 fps

PhysX ON       average 28 fps


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 11, 2010)

The higher the CPU overclock the better the game is suppose to be.  So if you can get 3.60GHz or higher you should get a decent frame rate.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

The game just kicks out to desktop for me when I try to load the benchmark using 10.7's. It was working with 10.4a's...


----------



## Gas2100 (Aug 11, 2010)

my results:






all maxxed no physx as i dont care for it


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

Scratch my last post, had to reinstall the game... I um, deleted a registry entry or two that messed my O/S, blah blah long story.






Cards are clocked at 930/1150 Everything maxed, AA on, PhysX off.


----------



## ZenEffect (Aug 11, 2010)

hybrid physx mod 1.04ff works 

install game, uninstall physx, reinstall physx from the directory in steamapps mafia directory labled 3rd then run mod.

i have to switch cpu's as im on my benching 655k.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

Physx off, but everything else set to it's highest.  I'm also hearing the demo isn't taking advantage of SLI.

And it's weird that mines is saying Vista SP2 lol, i hope i didn't run it in compatibility mode.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 11, 2010)

Heres mine!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 11, 2010)

Everything Max, AA On, Vsync Off, PhysX Off @ 1920x1080

This game looks pretty legit if you ask me.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 11, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> (yes ino that my dual-core ain't the strongest and i may get better score with a quad-core but i don't have a quad-core )



Nice clock


----------



## Raovac (Aug 11, 2010)

And here's mine 
All settings max,  physX off, 5870 @ stock speeds.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

well i can say the PS3 version looks like ASS lol 360 stomps all over it i have a PS3 so does my best friend along with his elite and my PC i can say the PS3 version is the worst looking in the bunch 360 is noticeably better for this title and PC walks all over both.  Ill post my scores tomorrow


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2010)

Benchmark runs well enough for me.  Max detail AA on @ 1920x1080


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 11, 2010)

Demo leaves my screen all dark after quiting?


----------



## MadClown (Aug 11, 2010)

idk what happened to the picture, but here lol

everything maxed, AA off, apex off


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 11, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Demo leaves my screen all dark after quiting?



it is ati driver problem! fix:ctrl+alt+delete


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> it is ati driver problem! fix:ctrl+alt+delete



Yep! That works.

So PhysX is not utilized very good with this game. My PhysX card barely gets used. sneekypeete confirms this with Nvidia cards as well, as well as the links in the OP. I hope they get this fixed. But hey! At least I'm getting a bit over 30 fps with PhysX set to high!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2010)

yup even in SLI, with high physX I was running 18.8FPS.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

Somebody knows how to tweak the PhysX in this game to get it running right already!

http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia-ii-demo-tweaking-physx-performance/


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yup even in SLI, with high physX I was running 18.8FPS.



Same here, SLI 470's not working so good with Physx.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker is trying the hack to the steam folder above. I may do it as well, but I have SC2 downloading and cant restart right now


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

Works great! I set it so that PhysX works on Vito's clothes instead of deleting all of the cloth effects. Doubled my frames from 30 to 60. All of the particle effects are still there.  The only difference I notice is a nice gain in FPS.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, I'm confused on understanding how tee shirt Physx can kill fps.  Guess it's out of my league.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

MadClown said:


> idk what happened to the picture, but here lol
> 
> everything maxed, AA off, apex off
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/m806xg.jpg



lol, reminds me of the show Ghost Hunters.

That's really weird though.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, I'm confused on understanding how tee shirt Physx can kill fps.  Guess it's out of my league.



poor coding?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 11, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Wow.
> 
> Is this a TWIMTBP game?
> 
> ...


The 5970 has an i7 proc


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Somebody knows how to tweak the PhysX in this game to get it running right already!
> 
> http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia-ii-demo-tweaking-physx-performance/



To expand on this, this is where you go and how it should look after you delete the files. PhysX will stay on for Vito's clothes (which you look at all the time) and really give you good FPS.









Mussels said:


> poor coding?



Indeed. Look at a game like NBA 2K10 where all of the jerseys have similar physics. No problems there.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

oh and just as a pro-tip for everyone, with the steam version it may well redownload them at a later date (if a patch comes out or something), so check that folder again if your FPS goes pooey.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ya im really hoping a patch comes out for this. Though this is only the demo and the actual game comes out on the 24th(in the U.S.) so they have a good chunk of time to really go over problems like this.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

from the comments on that link page, tehy're saying the version of physX that comes with the demo breaks hardware accelerated physX and drops it back to single core CPU usage only... which may well explain the FPS problems.

anyone wanna test that?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 11, 2010)

Everything at default - Nice looking so far!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> To expand on this, this is where you go and how it should look after you delete the files. PhysX will stay on for Vito's clothes (which you look at all the time) and really give you good FPS.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/physxadjust.jpg



after the tweak i got a higher avg. fps 

it went from 26,1fps to 33,2fps ^^









guitarfreaknation said:


> Nice clock



and yet fraps and Windows 7 fails to show that i only run 4ghz (500x8) and uses 500x9 = 4.50ghz i haven't had the time to tweak my cpu to 4.50ghz but will it perform better if it gets around 500mhz more oc?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> and yet fraps and Windows 7 fails to show that i only run 4ghz (500x8) and uses 500x9 = 4.50ghz i haven't had the time to tweak my cpu to 4.50ghz but will it perform better if it gets around 500mhz more oc?



its because of the way skt 775 deals with lowering the multi, its more of a trick to speedstep than an official feature - so they go by the max multi for the readings, thinking that its just idling at the time they took the reading.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2010)

Ooh, looky here, a quote from the link erocker kindly gave...

_"And finally. With our tweaks it is possible to play Mafia II with APEX PhysX enabled – purely on CPU.

All fancy particles and impact debris (our CPU was enough for APEX Medium settings), some clothing simulation – running on stable 30+ fps."_

Nvidia not required!! Joys 

Thank my technophilia for buying an i7.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 11, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Demo leaves my screen all dark after quiting?



Just go into another game then exit it should fix it.or reboot system.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 11, 2010)

A link to download the demo benchmark would be nice.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 11, 2010)

claylomax said:


> A link to download the demo benchmark would be nice.



It is only on STEAM and is part of the 1.1 gig demo.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 11, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> It is only on STEAM and is part of the 1.1 gig demo.



Crap! :shadedshu


----------



## zsolt_93 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think i made the worst score on earth. PhysX Medium all others maxed out. Clothing is not hacked.


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 11, 2010)

You, uh, need a video card upgrade badly if you're planning to game with your machine.


----------



## Gas2100 (Aug 11, 2010)

cheeseball said:


> you, uh, need a video card upgrade badly if you're planning to game with your machine.



+1


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 11, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Ooh, looky here, a quote from the link erocker kindly gave...
> 
> _"And finally. With our tweaks it is possible to play Mafia II with APEX PhysX enabled – purely on CPU.
> 
> ...



If this tweak remains possible in the final release version it certainly would be good news; however, I find it hard to believe that Nvidia will not attempt to block this possibility as it contradicts their sales pitch that PhysX requires their hardware.


----------



## SimplexPL (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know if it is old news, but supposedly the physx drivers supplied with mafia II demo (9.10.0512) were borked and the physic simulation was not hardware accelerated:





Supposedly the latest version from nvidia (9.10.0513) fixed it: 
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.10.0513-driver.html


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2010)

mail from nvidia:


			
				NVIDIA said:
			
		

> As you are certainly aware, a playable demo version of the upcoming game Mafia2, featuring NVIDIA PhysX, was released yesterday. Because of unexpected issues with the installer of the PhysX System Software (v 9.10.0512), GPU accelerated PhysX was not working on some systems, resulting in PhysX  only running on the CPU at lower framerates. We have now posted an updated PhysX System Software which fixes these problems. It’s available for download here:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.10.0513-driver.html
> 
> 2K is also working on an auto-update patch for the demo, which comes via Steam and which should be available shortly too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> mail from nvidia:



Yay!!!

Thank ya W1zz.


----------



## SimplexPL (Aug 11, 2010)

So no one noticed that I linked to this patched physx driver 20 minutes before W1zzard? 

Just kidding, I'm glad nvidia fixed it so quickly.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2010)

Im loading the game and getting an update so looks like the steam one might be fixed.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

zsolt_93 said:


> I think i made the worst score on earth. PhysX Medium all others maxed out. Clothing is not hacked.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37422&stc=1&d=1281523367





Cheeseball said:


> You, uh, need a video card upgrade badly if you're planning to game with your machine.





Gas2100 said:


> +1



Yeah, but just think. A GTX 480 only gets 8 fps more!

Has anyone tried this with a different PhysX version yet?


----------



## lionmedia (Aug 11, 2010)

benchmark on my GTX 470 Sli , everything on max except physix OFF ( to get sli working ) ,


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 11, 2010)

GTX 480 PhysX enabled and max - PhysX v. 9.10.0513 - ForceWare v. 259.31






With PhysX diabled






???????????


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2010)

SimplexPL said:


> So no one noticed that I linked to this patched physx driver 20 minutes before W1zzard?
> 
> Just kidding, I'm glad nvidia fixed it so quickly.



i think i noticed, just wanted to pass along official word


----------



## lionmedia (Aug 11, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Physx off, but everything else set to it's highest.  I'm also hearing the demo isn't taking advantage of SLI.
> 
> And it's weird that mines is saying Vista SP2 lol, i hope i didn't run it in compatibility mode.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capturemafia2.png



disable physix and sli will work , it works for me.


----------



## netieb (Aug 11, 2010)

Pyshx off everything on high.





Pyshx on (high) everything on high.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2010)

subscribed, waiting for the dl to complete


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I dont quite understand this, Running maxed out I got an average of 9 fps.... And turning AA on or off changes nothing and neither does pyshx high or off. The first time I ran the test it was FPS capping out at 60, so I went into the options to check for vsync so I could turn it off, I didn't see it so I went back to run the test and it started off at like 25 fps and just kept dropping. And since then haven't ever had a run like my 1st run, even after restarting my comp and ending all unnecessary tasks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's my benchmark, cpu+gpu factory stock settings

Everything +AA set to max


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not really into this kind of theme (or even the GTA type of games) but the game looks, plays and seems to have a pretty good storyline so I might pick it up.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 11, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Just go into another game then exit it should fix it.or reboot system.



changing desktop res works as well, thought my backlight was screwed :shadedshu

cant even get the game to run now, have just formatted and when i click start demo it just CTD's :shadedshu fail.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Completely stock GPU, Vsync on.





CCC Overdrive maxed (775/1125), Vsync on.





2.2 more FPS, WOW. PhysX was off on both runs (obviously).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 11, 2010)

5870 CF, Max settings + Physx Off
5850 + 8800 using Eyfinity at 3840 resolution


----------



## DaveK (Aug 11, 2010)

lol, I think I'll stick to my 360 for now. Everything off or low, and at 1280x800 and I didn't even manage 30fps. Pfft 







Sweet demo though, played it about 5 times on my 360. Can't wait for the full game. Day 1 buy for me even though I only had a small interest in this game from looking at the trailers


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2010)

DaveK said:


> lol, I think I'll stick to my 360 for now. Everything off or low, and at 1280x800 and I didn't even manage 30fps. Pfft
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/Image1-19.jpg
> 
> Sweet demo though, played it about 5 times on my 360. Can't wait for the full game. Day 1 buy for me even though I only had a small interest in this game from looking at the trailers



Ya, this is one of those games where if you don't have a PC up to snuff, it shows.

The 360 version is gonna be awesome to though.(though i preorder it on Steam)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 11, 2010)

DaveK said:


> lol, I think I'll stick to my 360 for now. Everything off or low, and at 1280x800 and I didn't even manage 30fps. Pfft
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/Image1-19.jpg
> 
> Sweet demo though, played it about 5 times on my 360. Can't wait for the full game. Day 1 buy for me even though I only had a small interest in this game from looking at the trailers



But isn't that still better graphics and FPS then a 360.  The only thing a 360's got on your PC is a 3.2 Ghz tri core processor. Also not to mention that when ever you happen to upgrade your PC, you can play the game again with even better graphics and more FPS. Not something you could expect to do with the 360 version.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> mail from nvidia:



With these new PhysX drivers, my GT 240 gets used up to 50% max.  It's definitely playable and over 60 fps though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

Physx off i get 59.1fps average everything stock
Physx medium with cloth removed = 36fps at stock
Physx high with cloth removed =25fps at stock


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Physx off i get 59.1fps average everything stock
> Physx medium with cloth removed = 36fps at stock
> Physx high with cloth removed =25fps at stock



Not bad for not having a physX card.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

yea thats with the physx tweak of removing all cloth i just ran a quick rerun with the cpu oced in windows at 3.8 

59.9 physx off

39 physx medium

27 physx high

 maybe just maybe at 4ghz on water if i push the setup hard i might hit 30fps with physx at high with cloth folder removed we shall see altho the entire screen is dark after demo thing is annoying

i have a slight feeling an SSD paired with low latency memory would help alot on the cpu physx side of things but i dont have the ability to test that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea thats with the physx tweak of removing all cloth i just ran a quick rerun with the cpu oced in windows at 3.8
> 
> 59.9 physx off
> 
> ...



Heck I got 21FPS with Physx on High . Great job man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Scratch my last post, had to reinstall the game... I um, deleted a registry entry or two that messed my O/S, blah blah long story.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/mafia2bench-1.jpg
> 
> Cards are clocked at 930/1150 Everything maxed, AA on, PhysX off.


Wow what a difference being clocked like you E!

Cpu @4gh
Gpu stock

Everything maxed out, sorry I have no pissX to run guy's..

It would be interesting to see what it does with it enabled


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

lol full just turn it on and delete the cloth file in the steam game folder find mafia 2 demo inside the apex folder delete cloth set physx to high and enjoy

basically Cloth physx is why it runs like crap deleted we get all the other effects and its playable on medium with extreme overclocks high is possible the only reason i got 27fps is i turned off half of windows 7 features lol and turned off anti virus etc etc


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol full just turn it on and delete the cloth file in the steam game folder find mafia 2 demo inside the apex folder delete cloth set physx to high and enjoy
> 
> basically Cloth physx is why it runs like crap deleted we get all the other effects and its playable on medium with extreme overclocks high is possible the only reason i got 27fps is i turned off half of windows 7 features lol and turned off anti virus etc etc


I never turn off Anti Vir or any other programs running in the back ground during my oc's and benches.

And pissX?

I dont have a green card to use, Plus Im running Vista so pissX is a no go lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

dude it runs on the damn cpu 

http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia-ii-demo-tweaking-physx-performance/

read it do it run the bench and laugh

my 965 with a nasty 3.8ghz clock speed netted me 27fps with no nb clock etc ram wasnt touched either gpus stock as well so give it a go medium was easily playablwith most of the physx eye candy on and without a gpu just look at my specs i sure as hell dont see an nvidia gpu there 

i want to see what numbers that 6 core can put up running Physx in software mode


----------



## douglatins (Aug 12, 2010)

What the heck is going on with min FPS? Thats monumentally unacceptable


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 12, 2010)

What's w/ the huge range of min/max fps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> What the heck is going on with min FPS? Thats monumentally unacceptable


You pointing that question to me bro?

If so I have no Idea, I never did try again updating the 5970's Bios.

Im waiting for a Elcheapo green gpu to be posted fs here where I live as a back up.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> You pointing that question to me bro?
> 
> If so I have no Idea, I never did try again updating the 5970's Bios.
> 
> Im waiting for a Elcheapo green gpu to be posted fs here where I live as a back up.



Actually everyone have slow ass min, 480s 5870s and 5970s 

Also, excuse me the language but some stupid fuck slime of a person that "lives" in the same premises as me decided to downgrade the internet band without consulting with me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Actually everyone have slow ass min, 480s 5870s and 5970s
> 
> Also, excuse me the language but some stupid fuck slime of a person that "lives" in the same premises as me decided to downgrade the internet band without consulting with me.


OMFG!!!! thats funny!!!!

Dont you think it's about time you got your own broadband :slap

Slap him and upgrade to the highest bandwidth you can just to get back at him lol

Edit; I refuse to post a pissX run, it's sad as hell!

I updated the pissX and ran everything to the max with AA enabled

Im running the 6 core @ 4.2Ghz and gpu 850/1150

What should a good run score be?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

Quick question! 

Does the game need to be launched from Stream?

I cant start it with out running it on Stream.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Quick question!
> 
> Does the game need to be launched from Stream?
> 
> I cant start it with out running it on Stream.



I 'd assume so.

You can probably launch it from outside Steam, but you need to be logged into your account.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I 'd assume so.
> 
> You can probably launch it from outside Steam, but you need to be logged into your account.


Cool!

It work's, Thanks added


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

yea gotta run it from steam and its just gives frame rates so if u turn physx on medium then on high and then off just record ur average frame rate at the end and thats all 5850 crossfire scores i posted above so u should be close or far better haha but not less


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 12, 2010)

There seem to be non-steam downloads for those that are interested. I'm currently downloading from one of these: http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=MafiaIIDemo.exe+download


----------



## wolf (Aug 12, 2010)

well heres my run on my laptop, which is all I have now I've moved to Paris..

the core i5 shows 2.53ghz but I'd bet money it was running at 2.80-2.93 for the test (turbo mode)

gfx is a mobility 5650 clocked at 700/950, which is beyond mobility 5730 speed.

test ran everything on and max @ 1366x768 but NO physx whatsoever, honestly it didnt look like AA was doing a great job tho...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol full just turn it on and delete the cloth file in the steam game folder find mafia 2 demo inside the apex folder delete cloth set physx to high and enjoy
> 
> basically Cloth physx is why it runs like crap deleted we get all the other effects and its playable on medium with extreme overclocks high is possible the only reason i got 27fps is i turned off half of windows 7 features lol and turned off anti virus etc etc



Doing that helped my system a lot, but pyshx still just utterly destroys my system. All settings maxed at 1920x1200 with the cloth files I get 9 fps.... without the cloth files it was like 18fps, I know its hard without a pysx card, but my 2x 5850's seem to be getting romped by single 5850's, makes me sad. I got 74.5fps without any pysx with my processor only at 3.2ghz.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

its probably driver related kurgan most of us are still using older drivers 10,4a being the norm and i know ati hasnt got any crossfire profiles for this game yet time will fix the the issue.... i hope


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Everything Max, AA On, Vsync Off, PhysX Off @ 1920x1080
Single HD5830 885/1225 PCIE x16@2.0 w/ CCC 10.5


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Everything Max, AA On, Vsync Off, PhysX Off @ 1920x1080
> Single HD5830 885/1225 PCIE x16@2.0 w/ CCC 10.5
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/mafiaIIcrankedup.jpg


nice score Streetfighter!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2010)

I also downloaded the new driver, Hey MAFIA2 , run PhysX and post your score with everything maxed out even PissX.

Here is my shitty score... stock cpu clocks, stock 5970 clocks and everything set to the max even PhysX.... Whats going on here?






same settings but PhysX on medium


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone been able to compare appearance and gameplay on a system using an ATI card and a system using a Nvidia card? Do you see a big difference?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

basically your running all of nvidias gpu crap on your CPU and by deleting Cloth physx it just leaves the explosions debris etc and those run perfectly fine on CPU now do some max overclock runs and look at the difference


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Whats going on here?



Something very strange, thats for damn sure.  This games performance is all over the place.

At least one other poster mentioned that it doesn't seem to respond to GPU overclocks yet mine blasts off with a minor clock increase.  Also, if this benchmark has any weight, my graphics card is performing on par with 2x4850s, single 5850s and even occasionally single 5870s.  Clearly there is something very peculiar about this game's engine.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 13, 2010)

I am beginning to question this benchmark.  I noticed that the frame rates start high but consistently decrease.  Unlike other benchmarks like FC2, Crysis, Crysis WH, AvP, etc which can plateau and keep a certain frame rate.  This benchmark starts out with a high frame rate, doesn't plateau at all, then decreases from start to finish.  Can someone keep tabs on temps when it's running?

Can someone use fraps v3.2.3 or higher and post a screen shot using "repeat screen capture every 20 seconds" Using PNG, lets compare IQ results between cards.

Edit:
I figured out what's going on.  The GPU load for this game fluctuates between (roughly) 80% to 98% (max).  What happens is that during the fire fights, etc the gpu load drops from over 90% to mid/high 80%.  When looking at fire itself gpu load spikes back up to 97%-98% but does go back down to the mid/high 80% range once those scenes are past.  Towards the end of the benchmark GPU usage drops to high end of 70% range once outside the warehouse.  Which explains the huge drop in average frame rates during that time.  In all IMO, the drop in GPU usage from 97% to 80% range is what is causing the frame rate dropping from beginning to end.

I can't say if it's lack of profile (not sure if one exist for this demo) or the game itself.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

could be like crysis single card crysis uses 99% in my crossfire setup i max at 65% on each card and gpu usage fluctuates but frame rate dosent change much example 50% single card vs 100% single card depending on area the frame rate is the same weirdly enough like an artificial frame rate wall i dont know im tired lol i just know ive seen this before a few times


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 13, 2010)

I did it with fraps, screen capture every 20seconds but only got 7captures (not that long a bench) cant do png due to not registered user but here is uploaded files in jpg.

Pretty consistent to me, few fps 4/5out except in one example.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 13, 2010)

Last image wouldn't let me fit on






Although my rating went from C-B when doing this, but I think I accidentally had Vsync on last time. oops...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 13, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Last image wouldn't let me fit on
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img685/4894/mafia22010081304243311.jpg
> 
> Although my rating went from C-B when doing this, but I think I accidentally had Vsync on last time. oops...



Vsync actually only made like a 3 FPS difference for me. I was pretty happy about that, since the game (or the benchmark at least) was tearing a little.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its probably driver related kurgan most of us are still using older drivers 10,4a being the norm and i know ati hasnt got any crossfire profiles for this game yet time will fix the the issue.... i hope



I'm using 10.7's








Here's some SS's (.png) using FRAPS 20 second intervals. Max settings AA on, AF x16, PhysX off


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its probably driver related kurgan most of us are still using older drivers 10,4a being the norm and i know ati hasnt got any crossfire profiles for this game yet time will fix the the issue.... i hope



It could be, I'm using 10.4a's also, maybe will have to try 10.7's.


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 13, 2010)

It looks good even without PhysX. I was worried that they might have pulled something along the lines of Arkham Asylum, but my fears appear unfounded, in the demo at least.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2010)

i would like to see a benchmark with a i7 oc'ed to 4ghz or something with 4GB memory maybe plus and 2xGTX480 in SLi with another GTX480 for PhysX or to be even more extreme Triple-SLi with 3xGTX480 and a forth for PhysX, what do u think that would be in the benchmark totally kill it or? ^^;


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i would like to see a benchmark with a i7 oc'ed to 4ghz or something with 4GB memory maybe plus and 2xGTX480 in SLi with another GTX480 for PhysX or to be even more extreme Triple-SLi with 3xGTX480 and a forth for PhysX, what do u think that would be in the benchmark totally kill it or? ^^;



Whats the point, look at what erockers doing with a $160 quad core, 2x 5850's and a physx card, he's crushing it.


----------



## Gabkicks (Aug 15, 2010)

I put a NVIDIA 9600gt in my rig as a dedicated physx card to assist my ATi 5850, and now I am getting over double the average framerates  so i can run physx on high easily along with everything else! Love ati! so if you are an ati user, you can slap in a cheap nvidia card if you have a lot of physx games.

YouTube- MAFIA II PWNT HIGHLIGHT.avi

YouTube- Mafia II Benchmark Physx High run.avi

the game should have a 4x AA option... 2x isnt enough


----------



## DreamSeller (Aug 17, 2010)

hey guys sorry for  offtop  but where can i download the demo ?
and also is it free ?

thanks, ds.

ps 600th post^_^


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 17, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> hey guys sorry for  offtop  but where can i download the demo ?
> and also is it free ?
> 
> thanks, ds.
> ...



demo is free, u can get it on steam.

here is what i got




tried overclocking video card from stock 725/1000 to 900/1100 (core/mem) and avg fps went up to 54


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone taken a car to the garage to "hot-rod" it yet? I've been having fun taking various cars to the garage to see how they perform.

I made a short video of one such car.

Video settnigs are maxed, PhysX on High.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3SfrveKhSM

-View it in "Original" mode so it looks best.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 18, 2010)

hey erocker, ,, nice video, car didnt blow up tho   , i wonder where u got to shoot for them to blow up, diff spot for every car or what?
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2010)

yesterday/this nite i mounted med Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 i bought from a friend, it can run 3,6ghz (400x9) on stock volt, and i oc'ed my GTX460 1GB to 800/1000/1600mhz and i got this:






i moved from Rank D to Rank C 

old score with E8400 @ 4ghz:






and yes i use the Mafia 2 Demo tweak for PhysX: Mafia II Demo: tweaking PhysX performance


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 19, 2010)

ah.. the wonders of a quad. Sure it isnt being used everytime, but it really is handy when apps like these pop up now and then..


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> ah.. the wonders of a quad. Sure it isnt being used everytime, but it really is handy when apps like these pop up now and then..



indeed i was planing about getting a 45nm Quad-Core with 12mb cache but they ain't easy to find used in my country, so this Q6700 has to do until next year or something when i will have money for a AMD X6 system or something, no 110% if it's i5/i7 or X6 i want maybe buy that time i will now, but yet again it shouldn't be a problem for my Q6700 and GTX460 1GB to do 1080p aswell with a pretty descent fps ^^


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Aug 19, 2010)

My vintage test, guys 

NoAA, 16X AF, PhysX off







HD3850 rocks!


----------



## sapetto (Aug 19, 2010)

The hd3850 is actually pretty good at that res and the settings


----------



## boulard83 (Aug 19, 2010)

ATi 10.7 + Nvidia 258.96 + 1.0.4ff = win

HD5870 1gb @ 955/1300
GTX460 1gb @ 775/1000

Sig Rig.


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 20, 2010)

SimplexPL said:


> So no one noticed that I linked to this patched physx driver 20 minutes before W1zzard?
> 
> Just kidding, I'm glad nvidia fixed it so quickly.



When I saw the Physx option on on my crossfire setup, I lol'd


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 20, 2010)

@ Erocker, you said your using 10.7 drivers...I'm still on 10.4a's...is it safe to use 10.7 now?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 22, 2010)

Atom 330 ION 640x480
Atom 330 ION 1280x1024


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 22, 2010)

awww this is so cute... ^^
try 320X240


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 22, 2010)

Single 5850 with GTX260 for PhysX all settings maxed.

PhysX on high





PhysX on medium


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 22, 2010)

i hope HD5850 @ 1050Mhz + 8800GT OC will work good at 1920X1200 medium physx.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2010)

lol with the above u can max the game easy


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2010)

Mafia II live on Jtv


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 23, 2010)

5750 10.3 drivers 850/1250 with game running on 1680x1050 with everything turned on high and AA enabled and AA x16 no physx:


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 23, 2010)

why is everyone getting mins in the single digits?  is this something that happens periodically throughout the game, or is there a glitch in the benchmark where it happens in the beginning?


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> why is everyone getting mins in the single digits?  is this something that happens periodically throughout the game, or is there a glitch in the benchmark where it happens in the beginning?



tbh i never noticed fps that low in my test, its quite bizarre. my guess is its the first frames to be rendered.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2010)

Game is now released in the US. I'm downloading it now on Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Game is now released in the US. I'm downloading it now on Steam.



i might get this soon as well, bandwidth depending  silly download caps


----------



## Ad4pt3r (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a problem with a full game...In demo performance were just fine, but here when i turn AA framerate is around 35-40 as it was, but game slow downs, and when I'm inside a house it shutters a lot.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 25, 2010)

somthing is not right, i get an avarage of 40FPS, 1920X1200 all high no AA medium PHYSX


----------



## boulard83 (Aug 26, 2010)

I7920 @ 4.1ghz
3x2gb @ 1528mhz 7-7-7-21
HD5870 @ 955/1300
GTX460 @ 775/1000

Maxed
AA on
PhysX high
1920x1080


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Downloading demo now, lets see what my rig can do : ]


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 26, 2010)

1920x1080 full settings no physx. latest ati drivers

here is the results from the demo bench






and here is the results from the full game bench:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is my first run. Max settings with 10.7 Cats. No Physx





Second run Max settings with 10.8 Cats. No Physx


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 26, 2010)

i ended up finding the digital deluxe version on ebay for 34 bucks last night.  got the key instantly.  im up to chapter 3 or 4 now and so far its pretty amazing.  the way I see it is,  its what gtaIV should have been(just wrong period of time)  Runs smooth,  lovethe physx and the graphics.  Story line is pretty sweet so far too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Why does do phsyx games always think metric shit tons of random particles are the way forward?

All the concrete debris looks a mess, there is way to much of it and doesn't match the material its coming out of sometimes : /

Disappointing.

Average of 22fps with phsyx on high.

Trying on medium now.


Like the rest of the graphics mind you.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 26, 2010)

Turn it off then. Still looks damn good with it off anyway.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2010)

I've played the demo on my HD5850 toxics in CFX and it plays kickass! I'll post some results later. i don't get the phsyx is so great either pantherx12... I mean it was cool in parts of Batman AA on my GTX285, but I installed it and ran it on my CFX and I don't know if i see that much of a difference. Maybe i need HDeyes with nvidia phsyx enable vision!..lol But on another note I may go home and buy this today! The demo is kickass.. I almost want to go buy mafia I now. Was it good?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have an nvidia card running phsyx ?

Also I set it to medium and it's much better : ] particle life could do with a lil bit o tweaking but the amount of debris is better for me.

Anyway here's my results for all settings on high accept AA which is off and phsyx which is medium : ]


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't have a physx card in my main rig now. Just the 2 5850's, i only have 2 pci-e slots, but I came from a GTX285. I have a 9600gt i wouldn't mind using but just don't have the space. I also, have a 8800gts G92 and an 8800gt, 2 palit gt 240's, and a shit load of 5200fx card... lol I could keep going but you get the point.lol

EDIT: That's not including my ATI cards..lol I'm very poor, but hardware rich.. if legecy hardware counts..lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Second run after realising a few things....


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's mine use 2 HD5850 Toxic's CFX with 10.8 drivers. 

Highest @ 1680x1050 No Physx





Highest @ 1680x1050 with Physx on high





Lowest @ 640x480 No Physx


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

10.8 drivers . Lowered my Res to 1680x1050 Max settings No PhysX
Should my card be doing better at higher res?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> 10.8 drivers . Lowered my Res to 1680x1050 Max settings No PhysX
> Should my card be doing better at higher res?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/rank a.jpg



I think it looks good! You can really see where your 920 out shines my 9550. Do you have your 5900 overclocked? I like my toxic's but i really should have gone with a stock card with voltage control. I think the highest my cards will go is around 860 core where stocks will go past 1000 with extra voltage.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 27, 2010)

Forgot to screen the benchmark, got a decent score considering my system though.  I really like the style on this game, I've always loved 2K's choice in art style. Borderlands, Bioshock and now Mafia 2.

Here's some screens I got during the demo, really thinking about buying this game today.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 27, 2010)

Urrgh, can you guys see those images? Because I can't.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2010)

Use www.techpowerup.org or Photobucket. Imageshack is horrible and littered with popups and other garbage anyways.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 27, 2010)

*There we go. Thanks erocker *


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I think it looks good! You can really see where your 920 out shines my 9550. Do you have your 5900 overclocked? I like my toxic's but i really should have gone with a stock card with voltage control. I think the highest my cards will go is around 860 core where stocks will go past 1000 with extra voltage.



Have not O/C it. I am letting it get settled in and feeling at home before I start to torure it


----------



## gnb (Aug 28, 2010)

Can someone with a 8800GT post their average fps in the benchmark?
Thanks


----------



## Gabkicks (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IodQD5fYZ3U

41fps avg running the benchmark in the full game. in the demo, i got 44.5


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XLhg0KMyII

Here's mine..I got an average of 77 not bad :0


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 3, 2010)

what do you get with physx on high?


----------



## Dio (Sep 4, 2010)

All settings maxed, except Physx.  I have the full retail version for some reason it leaves out min fps and max fps, strange.... This was done in 10.5 Hotfix, no special CFX profiles or anything, FPS is worst with 10.8 


-Great game, I was kinda disappointed at the ending, and how short the game was... but as they say, expect the unexpected in Mafia. (Those who played the first one will know what I mean.):shadedshu


----------

